# Any Yanks in Here?



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

Any folks from the USA in Portugal that can point me in the right direction regarding retiring to Portugal?

I've found some nice web sites about Portugal but they tend to be geared toward people from other EU countries.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Brian: I am a Canuck and a Yank who spends part of each year in Spain! We are going to add Portugal this year, so I am interested as well in your question.Your expat flag says Puerto Rico...are you in fact asking about Portugal?

That said, I find it always best to go to the "horse's mouth" to get legitimate, concrete info on immigration. THat is the official Portuguese government website. At least to begin. Forums are great for opinions, local info, etc.


----------



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

Maddalena,

Thanks for that. My expat flag says Puerto Rico because I had to put something there when I first joined.

I joined the forum because I was exploring ideas of where to retire to. I had been focusing on the Caribbean and Central America. Then I stumbled across the thread here in the Portugal forum where people posted pics of where they live and I just fell in love with them. So I've begun researching Portugal in earnest.

Its not just the beautiful pictures that got my attention. Its the cleanliness of the streets and buildings, plus the comments that went with the pictures giving the history and a sampling of the culture.

I am a person that loves learning new cultures and the history behind them. I have traveled a lot in my life and always felt at home everywhere I went.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Mrs Silvers is a Torontarian Portugeezer.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers is a Torontarian Portugeezer.


Aha! Lots more Canucks about than one would imagine..I think we tend to be a little quiet! We will be doing our first time trip to Portugal on our way to Spain..(I probably already said that). We'll be renting a car and be able to see a couple of different areas of Portugal to/from Spain..Would love any hints! Thanks! And thanks for the car rental response..it helped..I've found some quite good deals.


----------



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm already clear on the visa requirements. What I'm not clear on is what non-EU members do regarding medical insurance for both short trips like 3 months and for long stays like living in Portugal.

I do have a few links to companies that sell insurance. Just looking for general info.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I would take out general travel insurance in the States, make sure you answer all questions honestly though. We have had a few cases lately of companies squirming out of paying. One instance a man had to go to hospital in the UK for a day case and he didn't declare that as being an "in patient" the insurance company declared his cover void.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Once you're here permanently as a resident, you'll be covered under the social plan BUT, notice that I say "permanently as a resident" (through SEF). 

Until that time, I'd follow the advice Silvers' gives, but make certain you know what you're getting before you sign on the dotted line!


----------

